# عودة النبيان إيليا وأخنوخ للكرازة بالمسيح فى أورشليم



## ava_kirolos_son (22 مايو 2010)

من الأسفار المقدسة نعلم أنه فى نفس توقيت نزول الدجال الذى هو إبليس مستعلنا ملكا على صور ( حزقيال 28 : 1 - 17 ) ليضل المسكونة. سينزل بأورشليم القدس نبيان هما إيليا وأخنوخ ابنا الزيت الواقفان أمام سيد الأرض كلها ( زكريا 4 : 11 - 3 ) اللذان اختطفا إلى السماء وسيعودان ليصلحا كل شىء بالشهادة للمسيح الذى رفضه آبائهم مثبتين أنه هو الذى تجسد وصلب وقبر وقام وسيأتى ثانيا ليدين المسكونة بالعدل. 


هذان هما الكنيستان الكارزتان لليهود والأمم حتى يتمما أيام شهادتهما وهى 1260 يوما ( رؤيا 11 : 3 ).
هذان النبيان الواقفان أمام سيد الأرض كلها. اختطفا أحياء إلى السماء. ​

وفى هذا تقول كلمة الرب عن أخنوخ وكان نبيا أمميا أنه أرضى الرب فنقل ( تكوين 5 : 24 ) وسينادى الأجيال للتوبة ( بن سيراخ 44 : 16 )​


أما إيليا النبى فكان من بنى إسرائيل وقد نقل أيضا كأخنوخ فى مركبة نارية إلى السماء ( ملوك ثان 2 : 11 ) وسيأتى قبل يوم الرب العظيم لرد قلوب الآبـاء إلى الأبناء ( ملاخى 4 : 5 ). 




وقد عاين إيليا مجد الرب على جبل التجلى عندما غير هيئته وأضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابـه بيضاء كالنـور ( متى 16 : 27 - 28 + 17 : 1 - 2 ) وذلك لأن الرب اكتتب إيليا لأقضية تجرى فى أوقاتها لتسكين الغضب قبل حدته ورد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء وإصلاح أسباط يعقوب ( بن سيراخ 48 : 1 - 13 ). 



وقد عرف اليهود هيئة إيليا من سفر الملوك الثانى الذى أعطى وصفا لهيئته عندما سأل أخزيا ملك السامرة رسله عن هيئة الرجل الذى اعترض طريقهم وأمرهم بالعودة إليه وإعلانه بقضاء الرب بموته. 



فقالوا إنه رجل أشعر متنطق بمنطقة من جلد على حقويه. فقال هو إيليا التشبى ( ملوك ثانى 1 : 2 - 8 ).
من ذلك يتضح أن إيليا كان يرتدى مسوحا وهو ذات الوصف الذى كان عليه المعمدان. 



لهذا عندما سأل الكهنة واللاويين المعمدان قائلين: إيليا أنت. قال لا. فقالوا النبى أنت - دون أن يذكروا اسم " أخنوخ " كونه نبيا أمميا - فقال لا. 



وكان اليهود يعتقدون وفقا للتقليد المسلم لهم أن تعميد الشعب قاصر على المسيح وعلى النبيان إيليا وأخنوخ اللذان يتقدمان مجىء المسيح ليهيئا له شعبا مستعدا بمعمودية التوبة وغفران الخطايا. 



لهذا انتقد الفريسيين يوحنا المعمدان لأنه كان يعمد رغم إقراره بأنه ليس المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبى بقولهم " فما بالك تعمد إن كنت لست المسيح، ولا إيليـا، ولا النبي " ( يوحنا 1 : 19 - 25 ). 



إذن النبى الأممى الذى يترقبه اليهود سيكون معمدانيا ومشاركا لإيليا فى إعطاء المعمودية الأول للشعوب والثانى لليهود ليعمدوهم باسم المسيح للتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا. 


كما سيأتيان من السماء التى أصعدا إليها ليكرزا للأجيال بالتوبة. 


وقد وصف يوحنا فى رؤياه هذين النبيين بأنهما المنارتان ( أى الكنيستان اليهودية والأممية ) القائمتان أمام رب الأرض ( رؤيا 11 : 4 ). 




كما دعاهم أيضا بالشاهدان وتنبأ عن كرازتهم بالمسيح فى الأيام الأخيرة وفقا للإعلان الإلهى القائل :
سأعطي لشاهدي فيتنبأن ألف ومئتين وستين يوما لابسين مسوحا .. هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض .. 



ومتي تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية والذى يشير رمزيا للملك اليونانى الجافى الوجه سيصنع معهما حربا ويقتلهما ( رؤيا 11 : 7 ) وتكون جثتيهما علي شارع المدينة العظيمة ( أورشليم ) .. وينظر أناس من الشعوب والقبائل والألسنة والأمم جثتهما ثلاثة أيام ونصفا .. ويشمت بهما الساكنون على الأرض ويتهللون ويرسلون هدايا بعضهم لبعض .. 


وبعد الثلاثة الأيام والنصف دخل فيهما روح حيوة من الله فوقفا علي أرجلهما وصعدا إلي السماء في سحابة ) ( رؤيا 11 : 3 - 11 ) أى على متن إحدى مركبات الكروبيم ( مزمور 18 : 10 ) ونظرهما أعداؤهما. 


ويقول ابن كاتب قيصر وهو كاتب يعقوبى من علماء القرن 13 الميلادى:
رب قائل أن هذه الثلاثة أيام ونصف أراد بها ثلاث سنين ونصف لقوله بعد ذلك وتفرح جميع السكان على الأرض بهما, ولقوله أنهم يرسلون بعضهم لبعض تقادم فرحا بهما, وهذه مدة لا يزيع فى مثلها الخبر فى إقليم القدس فضلا عن الأرض كلها. 


فكيف يتسامع أهلها ويفرحون أو يهيئون تقادم ويرسلها بعضهم إلى بعض لو لم تكن سنينا .. والذى يدعو إلى تأويلها بأعوام هو القول بأن إذاعة خبرهما فى المسكونة كلها يكون فى ثلاثة أيام ونصف وهو غير ممكن.


كما رأى تأويل المقصود بسكان الأرض كلها بأنهم سكان أرض القدس إذ من المحال وفقا لرأيه أن يكون المعاينون لجثتا الشاهدين هم أهل المسكونة كلها ولو كانت المدة أياما أو أعواما ( ابن كاتب قيصر " تفسير سفر الرويا " ص 125, 126 ). 


هذا تفسير ابن كاتب قيصر لهذه الفقرة من الرؤيا التى خطها قلمه فى عام 1271 للميلاد ( ابن كاتب قيصر " تفسير سفر الرويا " ص 197 ). 


وما رأه ابن كاتب قيصر من المحال فى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى. نراه نحن الذين انتهت إليهم أواخر الدهور إمكانية حدوثه, وأن يرى سكان الأرض كلها جثتا إيليا وأخنوخ على أبواب أورشليم وأن يرسلا هدايا لبعضهم البعض فى أقل من 24 ساعة وذلك بواسطة الأقمار الصناعية والستالايت والجوال والإنترنت والطائرات والبريد السريع والإلكترونى والمتاجر الإلكترونية. 



أى أننا فى الزمن الذى سيأتى فيه النبيان والذى سيتم فيه قضاء الله سريعا وفقا لما جاء فى سفر الرؤيا والأسفار المقدسة. ​


----------



## The one message (23 مايو 2010)

بس يا اخي شو تفسير هالنص اذا كان ايليا ما مات وارتفع!؟
اخبار2 اصحاح 21 عدد 12
12 وأتت كتابة من ايليا النبي تقول.هكذا قال الرب اله داود ابيك من اجل انك لم تسلك في طرق يهوشافاط ابيك وطرق آسا ملك يهوذا<A name=ver13>


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (23 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> بس يا اخي شو تفسير هالنص اذا كان ايليا ما مات وارتفع!؟
> اخبار2 اصحاح 21 عدد 12
> 12 وأتت كتابة من ايليا النبي تقول.هكذا قال الرب اله داود ابيك من اجل انك لم تسلك في طرق يهوشافاط ابيك وطرق آسا ملك يهوذا<a name=ver13>



ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك

تفتح موضوع في:

قسم الاسئله والاجوبه 

وهناك ارد عليك حتي لا يتم تشتيت الموضوع ويكون سؤالك سبب معرفه للاخرين

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## The one message (23 مايو 2010)

اذا انت بتفتحه بكون احسن
يعني بتعمل موضوع حول مسيرة ايليا مثلا او هيك
لانه اذا انا فتحت الموضوع راح الاقي اكتر من جواب وبعدين ممكن الواحد فعلا يتشتت
انا ناطر اقرا جديدك اخي​


----------

